# Wheres the snow???



## telebofh (Aug 4, 2007)

Anybody got a link to a count down timer of sorts? I'm starting to get itchy for the white stuff, need my fix ;-p


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Yes look below in my post.


----------



## telebofh (Aug 4, 2007)

51 days


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

It will go fast...and if u lived in jersey you will be counting the days until the winter is over!:realmad:


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Guys please don't rush the snow, I lost two maintenance accounts because they expected I would come out with my flame-throwers to remove the frozen sleet and leaves from fall. 

I remember last year I was waiting on it to thaw to go do cleanups we got snow/sleet so early. I'd really like to have a nice fall this year, once I'm all done it can snow all winter......


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

its friggin cold out there tonight! 51 days and so much to do!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

should have some by mid october i hope! we'll see!


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I agree, I want it to snow but still have a million things to do.

Bossman


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

It can snow anytime. Just got my plow all serviced and ready to go.


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

hydro_37;582628 said:


> It can snow anytime. Just got my plow all serviced and ready to go.


very smart your one of the few who think about that... most people hook up when snows in the forcast, and then their plow dosnt work


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I like my Sno-Ways too much. I want them to be good to me for many more years of service.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Ice has increase up in the northland, thats a very good sign for a cold and snowy winter!payup


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*WE START THIS WEEKEND PULLING PLOWS AND SPREADERS OUT OF STORAGE  I WANNA BE READY BY NOV 15TH*


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

im sure grandview had his serviced and and its on his truck already so he can be te only one in case of another october surprise lol


----------

